# [V] Meinen Steam Account - Orange Box, Red Orchestra, Half Life 1 etc...



## Blackout (15. Januar 2009)

Ich biete euch hier meinen Steam Account samt aller dazugehörigen Spiele an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Team Fortress 2*
Half Life (Uncut)
*Half Life 2*
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
*Half Life 2 Episode One
Half Life 2 Episode Two*
Half Life 2 Lost Coast
Half Life Blue Shift
*Portal*
Day of Defeat
*Day of Defeat Source*
Red Orchestra
Team Fortress Classic
Opposing Force
Deathmatch Classic
*Counter Strike*
etc.. siehe Screenshot


VAC Status: In good Standing
Keine Bans oder sonstiges, ein Account mit absolut weißer Weste!

Vorschläge von euch, ich hab aber ein Limit unter dem ich den Account nicht verkaufe!
Es handelt sich bei allen Versionen um die deutsche Fassung (über Steam mit deutscher IP und Kreditkarte gekauft).
Einzige Ausnahme bildet Half Life 1 welches Uncut ist, da es sich hierbei um den CD Key der US Uncut handelt.

Sollte sich ein Käufer finden, werde ich ihm die Zugangsdaten nach Eingang des Geldes auf meinem Konto per Email und falsch gewünscht auch per OrganizerMail schicken.


----------



## Blackout (16. Januar 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Blackout (17. Januar 2009)

*?*

Keiner Interesse?


----------



## Blackout (19. Januar 2009)

*schubs*

Der erste der sich bei 35€ meldet, bekommt den Account


----------



## Blackout (22. Januar 2009)

*schubs*

30€! Also wer will?

Ich brauch die Kohle Leute, also meldet euch!


----------



## Blackout (26. Januar 2009)

Blackout am 22.01.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *schubs*
> 
> 30€! Also wer will?
> 
> Ich brauch die Kohle Leute, also meldet euch!



*schubs*


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (30. Juni 2009)

Blackout am 26.01.2009 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 22.01.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...kommt mir doch schon ziemlich merkwürdig vor...ein komplett sicherer Account in dem Umfang zu dem Spottpreis...wo ist der Haken...?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. September 2009)

*push*


----------

